# BJ Penn v George St Pierre II



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

If BJ fought GSP again, who would win?


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

St Pierre, because he has already beaten BJ and he's better now than last time, while I think BJ is still the same.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 23, 2007)

I love B.J. but you can't be the best at everything. I think B.J. is great at LW, and GSP is unstoppable at WW. It would be a hell of a show, but GSP's wrestling & GNP would bear fruit.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

GSP ground and pound. I think BJ should stay at LW


----------



## MrMalone (May 24, 2008)

GSP and Penn are now both different fighters than the last time they fought. I would give the stand-up to Penn and like it's been said, the wrestling and GNP to GSP. Although Penn has pretty much got the best takedown defence ever, GSP would still take him down. It would be a great fight, but I think they need to duke it out in their own divisions for a little bit first.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I'd give the fight to BJ Penn. I think GSP is much swifter and efective with his strikes, but BJ has a concrete chin, and he's good at getting hit and giving the damage right back. We've all seen the first fight, and I don't really think that GSP's standup has improved that much since that fight. 

Everyone has always said, "If BJ didn't gas, blah blah blah." I'd hate them to go for 5 rounds, because he's in shape, but I don't think he's in shape to go 5 rounds with GSP. People say Sherk sets an intense pase, but GSP sets an intense pace and hurts you while he's doing it.

Now, the ground, this is where it gets sneaky. I don't see GSP being able to take BJ Penn like he did with Matt, where Matt would throw a punch, and he would swoop under it and take him down. BJ is quicker than Serra and is excellent and folding his lead-leg under his opponents and "stuffing" the takedown. I think sooner or later, GSP would be able to get BJ down, but then we are in a whole 'nother world. BJ is the best JJ guy in the UFC, point blank. He might not have as many submissions as other guys, but this kid is crazy good, and you can't deny it. But, on the other hand, we have GSP, one of the best guys at GNP. GSP is just so explosive, and he's GNP is just so damaging.

I'd give this fight to Penn. I think this fight would go to a decision, with Penn winning rounds 1 and 2, and GSP taking the 3rd.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

Pyros said:


> St Pierre, because he has already beaten BJ and he's better now than last time, while I think BJ is still the same.


exactly


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> I'd give the fight to BJ Penn. I think GSP is much swifter and efective with his strikes, but BJ has a concrete chin, and he's good at getting hit and giving the damage right back. We've all seen the first fight, and I don't really think that GSP's standup has improved that much since that fight.
> 
> Everyone has always said, "If BJ didn't gas, blah blah blah." I'd hate them to go for 5 rounds, because he's in shape, but I don't think he's in shape to go 5 rounds with GSP. People say Sherk sets an intense pase, but GSP sets an intense pace and hurts you while he's doing it.
> 
> ...


what about the other 2 rounds if you have bj takind 1 and 2 and gsp taking the third i would assume that that would be because if condishing then thy other 2 would have to go to gsp to


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe there are 3 rounds because it's a 3 round fight?


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Maybe there are 3 rounds because it's a 3 round fight?


ahhh no actually they both have a belt so either way its a title fight witch is 5 rounds:confused03:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think he would lose to GSP. I am a huge Penn fan but he's a close second to GSP in my books as a fan, since I am from Canada so I might be a bit biased. But overall, I don't see BJ being able to use his Jiu Jitsu against GSP, and I don't think he can stop GSP's takedowns either. 

On the feet I really think Penn is better cause he has excellent timing and throws few punches at times but has a high connection ratio, and he hits hard. I also don't see GSP ko'ing Penn because Penn knows how to distance himself at the right moment where he takes minimal damage. 

So I see GSP testing the standup, getting hit one too many times and going for a takedown and pretty much doing what he did to Serra which is overpower your opponent and keep control of their position in order to GNP them and limit their arsenal on the ground.

I would like to see this fight though, but only once BJ cleans out the LW devision.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

sprawlbrawl said:


> exactly


"exactly"? I find it funny that you could agree with it so whole heartedly B.J. has spent the last two years revamping his cardio.

B.J.s Jiu-Jitsu is something to consider whenever comparing it to anyones GNP.

So many people said B.J. could not beat Sherk.

It makes me wonder if you're one of them.

Are you?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

GSP would dominate this fight. George would strike through the first to test BJ's cardio then take him down at will. If GSP doesn't end it by TKO due to GnP I say George by UD. Theres just no way I think BJ could stand up to GSP's athleticism.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

You're right, because if GSP wins at 175, then he gets the LW belt. I don't think that Dana would allow it to be a belt fight.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> You're right, because if GSP wins at 175, then he gets the LW belt. I don't think that Dana would allow it to be a belt fight.


Wasn't Hughes champ when he fought the superfight with Royce? That was scheduled for 3 and no belt was up for grabs. I think it would be a 3 rounder if they fought at a catch-weight (unless they named special circumstances), but if they fought at 170 or 155 that belt would be on the line.

But I guarantee we see at least one title defense from each guy at their weight before this fight happens

I picked BJ because he has improved since their last fight. He is way more dedicated and you can tell just by looking at him. He is calmer, in better shape, more focused when he fights, and his BJJ is very effective (in the two fights we have seen hiim use it). I don't know how anyone could think he hasn't improved at all. GSP is pretty much the same. Which isn't a bad thing. He really hasn't developed his striking much. Looks great agaiinst guys like Hughes, but won't do much damage to Penn. His TD's are still the best in MMA and his GnP is great. It would be close, but I think Penn gets a sweep and chokes him out by round 3


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

J.P. said:


> "exactly"? I find it funny that you could agree with it so whole heartedly B.J. has spent the last two years revamping his cardio.
> 
> B.J.s Jiu-Jitsu is something to consider whenever comparing it to anyones GNP.
> 
> ...


actually im a huge bj fan and i thought for sure bj would win butgsp is on a whole nother level than sherk i think at 155 bj is the besat pound for pound fighter in the world but at 170 its a whole new ball game i feel gsp the best fighter pound for pound in the world


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Wasn't Hughes champ when he fought the superfight with Royce? That was scheduled for 3 and no belt was up for grabs. I think it would be a 3 rounder if they fought at a catch-weight (unless they named special circumstances), but if they fought at 170 or 155 that belt would be on the line.
> 
> But I guarantee we see at least one title defense from each guy at their weight before htis fight happens


 I was thinking the same thing. I don't know if it'll be a catch weight, but I'm sure that it will only be a 3-rounder.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

sprawlbrawl said:


> actually im a huge bj fan and i thought for sure bj would win butgsp is on a whole nother level than sherk i think at 155 bj is the besat pound for pound fighter in the world but at 170 its a whole new ball game i feel gsp the best fighter pound for pound in the world


I found it very interesting that B.J. and Sherk kept the fight standing up the entire time.

I thoght it would have been a ground war even considering that they both have a great striking game.

I think GSP and B.J. would be a great rematch.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There is no way it would be a catch weight fight, GSP is huge at 170 and must cut like crazy I doubt he could even make 165. the fight would be at 170 and most likely I think be for the WW title but I hope Dana would make Penn forfeit the LW belt if he won.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Why would he have to forfeit it? I just think that Dana would say something like, "You're going to have to fight a lot more, and if you get injured, you have to give one of the belts up"


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

J.P. said:


> I found it very interesting that B.J. and Sherk kept the fight standing up the entire time.
> 
> I thoght it would have been a ground war even considering that they both have a great striking game.
> 
> I think GSP and B.J. would be a great rematch.


i do agree but id rather see gsp vs silva
but it would defently be a great fight very interresting


----------



## MrMalone (May 24, 2008)

If GSP and Penn fought, I don't see why the LIGHTweight title would be up for grabs unless GSP fought as a lightweight. Secondly, they really should establish themselves in their own division a bit more first.

I would like to see a Rampage vs Anderson Silva fight before GSP/Penn fight anyway. Bearing in mind that on any fight, anything can happen and a division could be shaken up litterally overnight.

I will say though that when Liddel and Wanderlei Silva fought, and they weren't at the top anymore, that was still a really exciting fight to watch because, well you just want to see it.

BJ just wants to test out his new heart and get revenge on GSP for his loss. I would bet that he won't care if the fight would be for the title, he just wants to beat GSP, although I'm sure he wouldn't mind holding both titles at the same time.

The UFC being the marketing cash cow that it seems to be, will probably produce this fight much sooner than it should be though, which I would by all means be all over, but I would prefer that it didn't happen for a while in order to get some more necessary fights out of the way.


----------



## Chipper (May 22, 2008)

GSP would murder Penn...again.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

sprawlbrawl said:


> i do agree but id rather see gsp vs silva
> but it would defently be a great fight very interresting


Aw man, don't open up that can of worms! 

I know you think that GSP is the P4P, but Honestly, I think the fight sounds interesting and all, I think The Spider would absolutly, convincingly defeat GSP.

P4P goes to Anderson Silva. He has never even been past round 2 in the UFC and is undefeated in the UFC. He has absolutly destroyed everybody he's contended against.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Chipper said:


> GSP would murder Penn...again.


Oh yah the fight where BJ won the standup in the first and then GSP just Sherked him the rest of the fight and layed on him to win a split decision. BJ had ran out of gas in that fight, he just went 3 with Sherk and did not seem that tired at all and seems to be in a lot better shape now. Anyone who doesnt give BJ a good chance against GSP is just stupid. I am not saying he is going to dominate but hell I could definetly see him beating GSP. His standup is better, his JJ is better. GSP has better wrestling and GNP. If Penn can keep the fight standing he could definetly win. If GSP can get the takedown he still has to watch out for BJs crazy Gogo legs and the good chance of him taking GSPs back. I really cant pick a winner in this fight I just know it would be awesome.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Chipper said:


> GSP would murder Penn...again.


 Did you watch the fight? It was anything but murder. It was an EXTREMELY close fight.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Chipper said:


> GSP would murder Penn...again.



I would pick GSP to win,


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

:confused03:


J.P. said:


> Aw man, don't open up that can of worms!
> 
> I know you think that GSP is the P4P, but Honestly, I think the fight sounds interesting and all, I think The Spider would absolutly, convincingly defeat GSP.
> 
> P4P goes to Anderson Silva. He has never even been past round 2 in the UFC and is undefeated in the UFC. He has absolutly destroyed everybody he's contended against.


sorry but anderson hasnt fought anyone of gsps caliber,gsp fought matt hughs,kos,sherk,bj,penn.wow anderson fought travis lutter,and rich franklin twice,and chris leben totally different guys,and different compitation


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

sprawlbrawl said:


> :confused03:
> sorry but anderson hasnt fought anyone of gsps caliber,gsp fought matt hughs,kos,sherk,bj,penn.wow anderson fought travis lutter,and rich franklin twice,and chris leben totally different guys,and different compitation


Anerson also fought Marquardt and Henderson.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

Wawaweewa said:


> Anerson also fought Marquardt and Henderson.


true henderson is a very notable apponennt but marquardt well not a champ in my eyes but oh well i feel gsp has had tuff tuff fights beside matt serra and now to be fighting john fitch is an other tuff guy


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Toxic said:


> There is no way it would be a catch weight fight, GSP is huge at 170 and must cut like crazy I doubt he could even make 165. the fight would be at 170 and most likely I think be for the WW title but I hope Dana would make Penn forfeit the LW belt if he won.


I have read that he cuts from 177 and also 185. Not to hard to cut 20 pounds at the most. Especially for a guy like GSP. he usually cuts 15 pounds in 5 days by eliminating sodium and carbs fromm his diet. (those retain 3 grams of water per 1 gram; much easier to get the water weight off without them in your body). He doesn't cut nearly as much as some people.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

dont get me wrong anderson is an animal


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

sorry for double post....computer problem


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

sprawlbrawl said:


> true henderson is a very notable apponennt but marquardt well not a champ in my eyes but oh well i feel gsp has had tuff tuff fights beside matt serra and now to be fighting john fitch is an other tuff guy


Ya... besides Matt Serra! ... the same Matt Serra that KO'd GSP?... not a 'tuff' fight at all.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

bail3yz said:


> Ya... besides Matt Serra! ... the same Matt Serra that KO'd GSP?... not a 'tuff' fight at all.


i love matt serra the guy is great for the sport fuchin hailarious but gsp is way better did you even watch the last fight.matt serra caught him in the back of the head in the first fight it was still a good shot but it will never happen again anyway thats not even what we wre talking about next time you jump in to a conversation maybe read alittle first:dunno:


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

sprawlbrawl said:


> i love matt serra the guy is great for the sport fuchin hailarious but gsp is way better did you even watch the last fight.matt serra caught him in the back of the head in the first fight it was still a good shot but it will never happen again anyway thats not even what we wre talking about next time you jump in to a conversation maybe read alittle first:dunno:



I read what you said.. I'm not gonna lie, it was kind of hard to understand with all the typos and broken english.

But, you basically said Matt Serra wasn't a tough opponent... yet Matt Serra beat GSP before.. So GSP lost to a weak opponent... is that what I am supposed to conclude from your post?

And, yes I watched the 2nd fight.. I realize GSP is on another level. Just because GSP dominated Serra, doesn't mean Serra is a weak opponent.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

gsp will dominate penn..

although i love penn and GSP, GSP is a much more evolved fighter now..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

sprawlbrawl said:


> :confused03:
> sorry but anderson hasnt fought anyone of gsps caliber,gsp fought matt hughs,kos,sherk,bj,penn.wow anderson fought travis lutter,and rich franklin twice,and chris leben totally different guys,and different compitation


If you beleive Lutter and Franklin are Silvas only notable wins than I'll not dispute your opinion, but I beleive you left a few names out of that win column.

GSP on the otherhand, has had some close fights and losses in the UFC. I do beleive that he is the dominant WW.

But I've watched Anderson finish every single one of his UFC fights in the 1st or 2nd round. Either by TKO or sub.

6 in a row, with successful title defenses against fighters much better that Lutter.

When you convincingly clean out a division, leaving all contenders looking like B level athletes you deserve to be called pound for pound.

Without Anderson the middleweights all look great. But add Silva into the mix and they just look horrible.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

st.pierre has improved way more from their last fight than Bj Penn has


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

They would just fight at 170. The regular WW limit. Anywhere from 156-170 is WW. BJ already said he is his best at 160.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I hope Dana would make Penn forfeit the LW belt if he won.


Why is that?


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

This one I believe is too tough to call. If Penn had to add weight or fight at a weight he's nut cutting with carb would he have the endurance? I don't know.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

I think this fight would end just like the first one with GSP grinding out the victory.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

BJ should stick around 155 for a while, because he's not winning this fight. GSP is too big, too strong and too skilled, and is a much smarter fighter than he was last time they met.

Plus, he's taken to wearing his magical tighties again.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd pick Georges St. Pierre, and I'm a huge BJ Penn fan. BJ needs to stay at LW, Georges is just perfectly suited to WW.


----------



## Faceman (Sep 25, 2007)

I just don't want to see it. BJ would have a hell of a time being heavier again, he has a tough enough time with cardio at 155. GSP fights at 170 but it is well documented that he walks around at about 180 or so. GSP is naturally huge, and I think this fight is a bad matchup and wouldn't be as exciting as most would think.


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

I think GSP would win. BJ should stay in the 155 div


----------



## guava (Oct 21, 2007)

I am a huge fan of both fighters. I would have to give the edge to GSP. He is just a lot stronger now, and I think he would be able to control penn in the clinch and on the ground. That being said, it is hard to ever bet against Penn. Think about this... Everyone is talking about Machida, and how, love him or hate him, he just nuetralizes everyone. You know who I've seen be able to chase him down and hurt him? BJ Penn, fighting 50lbs out of his natural weight class!


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

Does BJ do any serious weight training? When he's gone up in weight before, he has just look puffier. If he could put on some good lean body mass for GSP, I'd give him a better chance against GSP. BJ would have a better shot at stopping GSP's takedowns which got GSP the decicion in the first meeting. On their feet, with his boxing BJ can hold his own against GSP. But GSP would just outmuscle him on the ground again as he's just the naturally bigger guy.

Props to BJ though for even wanting this fight when he could own the LW division for a long time if he wanted to. I'd like to see Anderson Silva do the same and call out a LHW like Rampage, Chuck, or Wanderlei. Or how about GSP saying he wants Anderson?


----------



## #Foxxc# (May 25, 2008)

no disrespect to BJ Penn in any sense but i dont think he could take down GSP at the moment he seems to be close to unstoppable


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I would say BJ. He has the cardio now. That is what cost him their first fight, if he hadnt of gased he would have won by UD easy.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

xeberus said:


> I would say BJ. He has the cardio now. That is what cost him their first fight, if he hadnt of gased he would have won by UD easy.


I agree with you there, but now the way GSP is training with Greg Jackson and his other teams, I would say GSP still has the edge. I am such a huge Bj Penn fan, but I honestly don't see Penn taking GSP down, or stopping GSP from taking him down. But at the same time this is MMA and we're talking about Penn here, and I'm well aware he could KO/TKO GSP and submit him, but if I "had" to bet my house on it, I would go with GSP.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

I think BJ has developed the Chuck Liddell mentality of avenging lossesn which could very well back-fire.. GSP has improved a lot since their first fight.. GSP is stronger, has good wrestling (which i think can neutralize BJ's bjj) plus IMO hes also better striker than BJ.. BJ doesnt have that reach advantage which he enjoy while fighting Sherk.. I think its dumb to fight GSP when theres so many compitition for him at LW..


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

bail3yz said:


> I read what you said.. I'm not gonna lie, it was kind of hard to understand with all the typos and broken english.
> 
> But, you basically said Matt Serra wasn't a tough opponent... yet Matt Serra beat GSP before.. So GSP lost to a weak opponent... is that what I am supposed to conclude from your post?
> 
> And, yes I watched the 2nd fight.. I realize GSP is on another level. Just because GSP dominated Serra, doesn't mean Serra is a weak opponent.


i never said matt serra is weak but gsp has fought matt hugh kos sherk penn and going to fight fitch.matt serra doesnt really fit in there any were.matt serra is very tuff i surelydidnt mean to make him sound weak and sorry for the bad spelling


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

J.P. said:


> If you beleive Lutter and Franklin are Silvas only notable wins than I'll not dispute your opinion, but I beleive you left a few names out of that win column.
> 
> GSP on the otherhand, has had some close fights and losses in the UFC. I do beleive that he is the dominant WW.
> 
> ...


its not hard to clean out a division when its empty now look at 170 full of tuff tuff guys gsp is always fighting tuff guys


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

capt_america said:


> I think BJ has developed the Chuck Liddell mentality of avenging lossesn which could very well back-fire.. GSP has improved a lot since their first fight.. GSP is stronger, has good wrestling (which i think can neutralize BJ's bjj) plus IMO hes also better striker than BJ.. BJ doesnt have that reach advantage which he enjoy while fighting Sherk.. I think its dumb to fight GSP when theres so many compitition for him at LW..


BJ outstruck GSP last time. IMO GSP's striking is easily the weakest part of his game, it's adequate but not on the level of BJ's. I think I've only seen GSP knock down one openetnt with punches (think it's Jay Hieron but I'm not sure) and Hughes with that head kick. His striking game isn't weak by any means I just don't think it's up to par with the rest of his skillset or BJ's striking for that matter.

I see this fight going pretty much the same as their first one. BJ hurting GSP standing getting taken down and whilst being able to avoid damage, not being able to sweep GSP or stand up and basically being controlled on the ground.

I think in a 3 round fight GSP would look worse for wear but win a decision, in a five rounder I could see GSP finishing BJ in the championship rounds or maybe BJ catching a submission.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

sprawlbrawl said:


> its not hard to clean out a division when its empty now look at 170 full of tuff tuff guys gsp is always fighting tuff guys



You're kidding right? 

Great sense of humor fella.

Anderson did not clean that division out, it was already empty! Phahahahahahahaha!!

I like jokes.

Tell me another one.


:bored01:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I like BJ more, but I think they are so close, GSP's size will decide it.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

J.P. said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> Great sense of humor fella.
> 
> ...


u dont agree that gsp has been fighting tuffer guys than anderson you think travis lutter and rich franklin and nate marquart are tuffer than hughs 3 times penn kos and soon to be fitch come on no joke:confused03: i85 has 185 does not have the same competion as 170


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

J.P. said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> Great sense of humor fella.
> 
> ...


dont get me wrong henderson was a tuff guy and he destroyed him easily but the ufc has to get some better competion.i think anderson is a great fighter


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

sprawlbrawl said:


> u dont agree that gsp has been fighting tuffer guys than anderson you think travis lutter and rich franklin and nate marquart are tuffer than hughs 3 times penn kos and soon to be fitch come on no joke:confused03: i85 has 185 does not have the same competion as 170


Quit cleverly forgetting Dan Henderson.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

J.P. said:


> Quit cleverly forgetting Dan Henderson.


read again i said henderson at the bottom of page 6


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

sprawlbrawl said:


> read again i said henderson at the bottom of page 6


Never said you didn't mention him. You did in a one sentence reply about Silvas toughness. 

But again, quit cleverly forgetting him, in posts when you roll call a weak middleweight division.

Especially when a guy like Henderson has been listed before on a few top five lists.

Try as you will, you cannot discount A. Silvas notable achievements because you like GSP better.

It is merley opinion and not fact. The fact is that Silva entered a professional fighting division with tough competitiveness and dominated.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

J.P. said:


> Never said you didn't mention him. You did in a one sentence reply about Silvas toughness.
> 
> But again, quit cleverly forgetting him, in posts when you roll call a weak middleweight division.
> 
> ...


you are right he entered with tuff competitiveness but not against tuff competitors,except henderson,im just saying the 185 division is not stacked like 155 or 170 if you dont agree with that then you see something i dont


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

guava said:


> I am a huge fan of both fighters. I would have to give the edge to GSP. He is just a lot stronger now, and I think he would be able to control penn in the clinch and on the ground. That being said, it is hard to ever bet against Penn. Think about this... Everyone is talking about Machida, and how, love him or hate him, he just nuetralizes everyone. You know who I've seen be able to chase him down and hurt him? BJ Penn, fighting 50lbs out of his natural weight class!



I don't recall Penn hurting Machida in that fight or ever having him in any serious trouble. The best you could say about Penn in that fight is that he didn't get beaten to a pulp. He did about as well as he could do for someone that far out of their weight class but I think "chasing and hurting Machida" is stretching it.

I just don't know how Penn wins this fight. He could win it striking if GSP decided to stand the whole fight, which he won't. On the ground we already saw GSP is big enough, strong enough and has enough ground game not to sweat BJ's subs and he has only gotten better since then. Penn is an exceptional fighter but when a good big guy fights a good little guy the big guy wins.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

Drogo said:


> I don't recall Penn hurting Machida in that fight or ever having him in any serious trouble. The best you could say about Penn in that fight is that he didn't get beaten to a pulp. He did about as well as he could do for someone that far out of their weight class but I think "chasing and hurting Machida" is stretching it.
> 
> I just don't know how Penn wins this fight. He could win it striking if GSP decided to stand the whole fight, which he won't. On the ground we already saw GSP is big enough, strong enough and has enough ground game not to sweat BJ's subs and he has only gotten better since then. Penn is an exceptional fighter but when a good big guy fights a good little guy the big guy wins.


when good big guy fights a good little guy big guy wins lol i love it


----------



## riddler (Aug 15, 2007)

yea i fully agree GSP is dominant now with his 1 win - streak :confused02: and with that "murdering" he done to BJ in there first fight....??

giving that though i beleive GSP has the advantage being used to his weight class with the wrestling skills he has now, but it depends what BJ shows up, if serra can TKO gsp Penn is certainly capable.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

I’m going to roll the dice here and say BJ will take it, I think GSP has better wrestling, better speed and more reach. BJ has superior BJJ without a doubt.
BJ and GSP have equal stand up (GSP has better kicks and uses his MT more effectively) but I see BJ having better boxing. I think what will determine the outcome is BJs mental toughness and getting into GSPs head and distract him and I’m betting on GSP not living up to his potential again (I know this is a stretch but he’s done it in the past).

If GSP shows up with a right mental attitude he SHOULD win, on paper he SHOULD win but there are plenty of variables you just can’t measure.

I would pay dearly to see this fight as these are two of my favorite fighters and I think two of the best pound for pound fighters in the world.


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

If BJ is in the shape he was this last fight he can beat GSP


----------



## RobZombie (Nov 12, 2007)

BJ, better striking, good TD defense, better Jits, the only factor I see out of his favor is GSP is stronger, but that really didnt effect him againsr sherk.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

IMO, GSP would prevail against BJ by decision, but Anderson would beat either of them.


----------

